# Death Ride with Team in Training (TnT)



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

Its time to do something you've NEVER done before! 

Join Team in Training & Join me in the FIGHT Against Cancer!

I will be Mentoring the 2009 Death Ride for Team in Training! 
This means I will ride with you and support you in raising money for the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society!

http://www.deathride.com/

Interested? 

Curious?

Find out more! I’ll be at the Saturday, Jan. 10, 2:30 p.m., Potrero Hill Sports Basement, 1590 Bryant Street, San Francisco information meeting. If you can’t make that one there are other meetings listed http://www.teamintraining.org/sf/firsttimehere/meetings/ 

GO TEAM!


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

TnT's Death Ride has a great training program + entry into the 2009 Death Ride. 

Find out more! I’ll be at the Saturday, Jan. 24, 9:30 a.m., San Francisco Presidio Sports Basement, 610 Old Mason Street information meeting. If you can’t make that one there are other meetings listed http://www.teamintraining.org/sf/fir...here/meetings/


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

GUARANTEED ENTRY INTO
DEATH RIDE 2009!

Limited to the first 50 applicants.
Couldn’t get an entry into the Death Ride (Tour of the California Alps)?
Want a great training program and fully supported training rides?
How about a training weekend in Markleeville riding the passes?
Want to cure cancer?
Registration for the Death Ride has closed,
but entries are available through the
Leukemia & Lymphoma Society’s Team In Training Program!
Season begins January 31.
For more information contact Marimikel at 415-625-1119 or
Marimikel.Charrier(at)lls.org.
Dare to do the Death Ride.


----------

